# Amazon Employee Accused of...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

... Sparking Arson Fire at Fulfillment Center.. Redlands. 

http://usanewswires.com/id/18274233123


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Remind me of that guy in office space that would set the building on fire


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

To bad it wasn't the guy that deactivates everyone.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Only a matter of time before all Amazon employees go postal...already stories in multiple publications of Whole Food employees walking around crying durring their shifts . Good Job Amazon! Alot to be proud of


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

uberstuper said:


> stories in multiple publications of Whole Food employees walking around crying


Cookie made them chop onions for the meatloaf. Poor darlings, the stress and discomfort was too much for them.....


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

uberstuper said:


> Only a matter of time before all Amazon employees go postal...already stories in multiple publications of Whole Food employees walking around crying durring their shifts . Good Job Amazon! Alot to be proud of


Maybe they should go to their safe cry rooms so no one will hurt their little feelings.


----------

